# Pheasants around Jamestown?



## GSP5252 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi. I'm a newbie to North Dakota hunting. My dad, brother and I have decided to give it a try this year. We are targeting ducks but would also like to find a few pheasants. We have two German Shorthairs who are awesome dogs but have never been on very many birds. (we're from MN and don't see many pheasants) We'd like to get them some good experience. Can anyone give me any information on bird numbers in the Jamestown area? Thanks in advance for any tips or advice.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

South about 80 miles or so


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 is not pulling your leg. North of I94 there are very few pheasants. I know Jamestown sits right on I94, but there is a gradient and the further south you go the more pheasants there are. 
I am not sure about the difference in ag practices in South Dakota, but for some reason the sure have a lot more pheasants. There must be some incentive to leave stubble in South Dakota. I notice when coming back from Aberdeen that when I cross the border going north it turns into a black biological desert.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Cold wet rains and hail in June wiped out almost all of the young of the year until you get along the border. Farmer friends have reported seeing few if any young birds and very few adults with harvest and haying. Good friend hunted last weekend for grouse 40 miles south and saw two pheasants over the two days of hunting.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> blhunter3 is not pulling your leg. North of I94 there are very few pheasants. I know Jamestown sits right on I94, but there is a gradient and the further south you go the more pheasants there are.
> I am not sure about the difference in ag practices in South Dakota, but for some reason the sure have a lot more pheasants. There must be some incentive to leave stubble in South Dakota. I notice when coming back from Aberdeen that when I cross the border going north it turns into a black biological desert.


South Dakota has more natural grass, CRP, and pastures in area's then North Dakota, and I think that a one reason they have more. I think the other reason is that winter comes a little later, isn't as harsh as ours, and spring comes a little sooner then us.

There ag. practices are a little different too because of weather, there is more strip till and no till down there then around certain points in North Dakota too because their soil can warm up faster, so that 3 to 5 days of extra waiting isn't as important as it is in North Dakota. 3 to 5 day delay here in North Dakota can result in larger amounts of PP acres.

Back to the question though, there are some birds around Jamestown, but your going to have to really work for them. I have seen more this year, then the last few years while out farming, but there are very spread out and in some places that a guy would have to know exactly where they are at to go get them.


----------



## GSP5252 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Hopefully we can find a few birds. This may be a long shot but it sounds like a few of you might be farmers or know farmers. Do you or do you know anyone who lets people hunt their fields? Ducks or pheasants. If so can you message me? Thanks!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

GSP5252 said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback. Hopefully we can find a few birds. This may be a long shot but it sounds like a few of you might be farmers or know farmers. Do you or do you know anyone who lets people hunt their fields? Ducks or pheasants. If so can you message me? Thanks!


Put some gas in your pickup and knock on doors.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

As long as we ( tax payers) continue to pay farmers to fail, all wild life raised on the prairie is in trouble....


----------



## GSP5252 (Oct 2, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> Put some gas in your pickup and knock on doors.


That's what we plan on doing but just thought I would take a chance and ask. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> As long as we ( tax payers) continue to pay farmers to fail, all wild life raised on the prairie is in trouble....


Would you rather pay more for uninspected food then?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > As long as we ( tax payers) continue to pay farmers to fail, all wild life raised on the prairie is in trouble....
> ...


I must have missed something but what does uninspected food have to do with a farmer planting in an are that should have never been planted in the first place and the government substidising him via my tax dollars when he fails..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > BROWNDOG said:
> ...


You don't get money from the federal government every time your crop fails, usually its just the fertilizer and seed cost. You cannot fault a landowner who can make a lot more money renting it out then keeping it in CRP.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> South about 80 miles or so


That puts you on SD... Ahh I get it!


----------

